# TYM engine swap to a Mahindra



## n36601 (12 mo ago)

I have a Mahindra 5010HST that has at the least a cracked head and maybe a cracked block. Since TYM is the manufacturer of current Mahindra tractors, is it feasible to swap in a current TYM engine into a 2011 Mahindra?

My Mahindra has about 1800 hours, and everything else is in excellent condition.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Greetings,

TYM (Tong Yang Moolsan) assembles engines for many Mahindra tractors. According to tractordata.com, the engine in your 5010 is a Daedong 4B243LW. See attached data sheet. Good Luck finding a replacement engine.

https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/007/1/6/7168-mahindra-5010.html

I found one 5010 in salvage at tractorhouse.com. You might want to check it out.



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/mahindra/5010/farm-equipment


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The site below may be helpful in determining what engines will fit in your tractor. Salvage people generally know these things..





__





Engines For Sale | Daedong Engines | All States Ag Parts


Used running Daedong Engines and bare engine blocks. Shop with confidence, our used engines come with a 1 year warranty.




www.tractorpartsasap.com


----------



## Dan of all Trades (Jun 2, 2018)

Could it be a blown head gasket?


----------



## n36601 (12 mo ago)

Dan:
It certainly could be as simple as a head gasket problem, but it is blowing a lot of bubbles in the coolant recovery tank for a leaking head gasket. There's no evidence of coolant in the crankcase.

Sixbales:
Thanks for those links. In searching for more info on the engine, it seems like it may still be used in new machinery, including other brands, but I have not been able to find a source for a long block or a rebuilder. I will likely give it to a local shop for evaluation and resolution.

I was hoping tractor engines had similar motor mounts, or adapters to allow swaps, but I am not finding anything like that anywhere.

Anyone know of a good rebuilder?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

n36601 said:


> Anyone know of a good rebuilder?


location, location, location?

BTW, Kioti Daedong is now making the tractor and engines for MTD Cub Cadet. Maybe there is a repower engine to fit your machine. 

Kioti NX4510 has the Daedong 4B243L engine. Just missing the last suffix of W. Thus, it's darn close to swap into your machine and take the 5% other part or two from you existing engine to make it a W. 

See page 3 of the attached. There is also a TURBO version of your engine giving another 10Hp.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

What part of the country are ya in?


----------



## n36601 (12 mo ago)

I am in West Central Missouri.

BMaverick:
Yes, I have noted other machinery that appears to be currently manufactured using the exact engine. I would think a complete engine, or at the least all parts should be readily available. I plan to contact some of those dealers and inquire about complete engines and long blocks.


----------

